# 1-23-09 Pensacola Pier Report



## nick7269 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I started fishing around 1:30-2:00pm and I fished until 9:00pm. I caught a cute little puffer fish within the first hour of fishing and never saw another fish anywhere on the pier for the rest of the day. In the water, there was some sheepshead around as usual, and a school of mullet in the surf.



The weather was outstanding, mild surf, and mild constant wind.



I was fishing with frozen shrimp, pomp jigs, and tried one cigar minnow.



I heard that a couple of red fish did get pulled up before I started fishing...




















Maybe it will be better this weekend.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for your report.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Worst time of the year for the pier


----------

